# Anyone has any experience with meerschaumpipemaster.com?



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Haven't come here for a while (too busy with my school work, graduating soon).

A search on ebay direct me to the following web site: meerschaumpipemaster.com
The pipes there are very beautiful. 
The price seems very reasonable (actually relatively cheap comparing to other famous meer pipe).
I am attracted by its art work and price (the eagle claw).
Planning to get one. But before that, anyone has ever heard about it or has bought one already?
To be honest, I don't really believe those reviews on ebay.

The one I am interested in (IEC 26):
http://www.meerschaumpipemaster.com/meerschaum/Eagle_claw_meerschaum_2.htm

For that price ($89 + shipping), I cant find a nicer one... just don't know the quality...


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

I would advice you the company "Storient" if you are up for a meer.. I purchased 2 pipes from their website and love it.
They are both AWESOME smokers..













They are signed by master carvers Cevher and İsmail Baglan (signed as İ.baglan )
I head heard of those carvers before I purchased them.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Kenny_Jo said:


> Hi everyone!
> Haven't come here for a while (too busy with my school work, graduating soon).
> 
> A search on ebay direct me to the following web site: meerschaumpipemaster.com
> ...


Wish I could help, but I've never heard of them. I just had to say that the one with the 'eagle' holding an egg in it's mouth was kind of disturbing...


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

another advice of m would be : never go cheap when u buy a meer !!!


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

To Rogypipe:
Their pipes are nice, but sadly I can't find one that I like....
And I have already contacted that seller about buying a pipe from him...
The replies from the seller (refund, exchange, and even some customization on the pipe) give me some confidence to give it a try. 
I will post a review about the pipe later (when I get it and have a few smokes). 

I hope everything will be fine...


----------

